# Transferring AA Advantage miles to Guest rewards?



## Jeff Dearman (Feb 23, 2015)

Is the only way to transfer AA Advantage miles to guest rewards through converting them to Hilton Honors points first?

I have like 80,000 or so AA Miles.

thanks

how can I go about doing this? I' d like to transfer a few thousand AA miles over to Guest Rewards.


----------



## Ispolkom (Feb 23, 2015)

Can you still transfer AAdvantage miles to Hilton? I thought that went away several years ago.

The only way I know of transferring AA miles to AGR points is points.com, and your exchange rate there usually isn't very good.


----------



## Jeff (Feb 23, 2015)

You know what I mistakenly read a post from 2011 so i dont think they do anymore.

Does anyone know any way I can transfer AA miles to Amtrak? or am I out of luck? 

I guess American airlines wasnt the best airline to fly with..


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Feb 23, 2015)

If you wait until AA and US are fully merged you may be able to transfer at something like a 3:1 ratio via points.com. I'm not sure _why_ you'd want to do that but if AA got drunk and gave you a black eye or put you on the no-fly list then maybe it's worth the massive devaluation to you.


----------



## Jeff (Feb 24, 2015)

So there's basically no legitimate way I can transfer AA miles to a third party and then the third party points over to guest rewards with one of amtrak's partners?


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Feb 24, 2015)

If this is something you really want to do and you have no practical use for these points then you might as well join a forum where you can offer your points in exchange for someone with Amtrak (AGR) points for which they have no use. As I understand it you'll each book a ticket in the name of the other and then use currency to offset any discrepancy in relative value. That's not a service we maintain on this forum but there are other forums where such offers are allowed or even encouraged.


----------



## Jeff (Feb 24, 2015)

ok . i did some research and for anyone in the same boat I am here's a link to which programs (third party) you can use to convert from to Amtrak Guest rewards.

https://amtrakguestrewards.com/points/transfer

From the list from the Amtrak Website it still says you can use Hilton honors

here's the hilton honors website:

http://hhonors3.hilton.com/en/earn-use-points/travel/using/index.html


----------



## Jeff (Feb 24, 2015)

Also I just found another possibility - Choice Privilages. best of all Choice privilages could be used for hotel stays.

http://www.choicehotels.com/en/choice-privileges/gp/airlinerewards


----------



## Jeff (Feb 24, 2015)

This looks like the best way to go

you can trade 1,000 American advantage miles for 5,000 Choice Privilages.. points

http://www.choicehot.../airlinerewards

and then you can transfer 32,000 Choice privilages points for 5,000 Amtrak Guest rewards.

Transfer 32,000 Choice Privileges® points into 5,000 Amtrak Guest Rewards points.


----------



## Ispolkom (Feb 24, 2015)

As far as I can see the page you connected to allows you to exchange Choice Points for airline miles. I don't see where it says that you exchange miles for Choice Points.


----------



## neutralist (Feb 24, 2015)

Jeff said:


> So there's basically no legitimate way I can transfer AA miles to a third party and then the third party points over to guest rewards with one of amtrak's partners?


Go over to Flyertalk forums they have a trading section there.


----------



## PRR 60 (Feb 24, 2015)

neutralist said:


> Jeff said:
> 
> 
> > So there's basically no legitimate way I can transfer AA miles to a third party and then the third party points over to guest rewards with one of amtrak's partners?
> ...


The trading section at Flyertalk (Coupon Connection) is only open to established members (minimum membership duration of 180 days and at least 180 contributive prior posts). In addition, the Coupon Connection specifically prohibits trades involving AAdvantage.


----------

